# Over 60 degrees today



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes above 60 in early Feb! unheard of :shocked:

Goats decided they wanted out of their pen and since I was going back and forth putting bales of hay in the barn that I had just bought i was like "why not?" :shrug:

They had a blast running here and there and just exploring the yard then the side yard (g'mom's property) on grandmom's deck etc. I ran inside to get my camera and Lola followed me in :doh: took her back out and Jitterbug walked in, went back in to get her and Lola followd me in. IT was funny - got them both out and then started to take pictures.

Jitterbug and Angie were SO curious about their reflections. Jitterbug was rather scared at first :ROFL:
[attachment=3:1w70wuoi]Feb 9th & 11th 017.jpg[/attachment:1w70wuoi]

THis one is actualy Angie on Monday: [attachment=7:1w70wuoi]Feb 9th & 11th 011.jpg[/attachment:1w70wuoi]

in backyard near brother's pond - the herd[attachment=6:1w70wuoi]Feb 9th & 11th 022.jpg[/attachment:1w70wuoi]

Lola checking out my brothers
[attachment=5:1w70wuoi]Feb 9th & 11th 028.jpg[/attachment:1w70wuoi]

angie again
[attachment=4:1w70wuoi]Feb 9th & 11th 035.jpg[/attachment:1w70wuoi]

Sweet Pea - acting all sweet
[attachment=2:1w70wuoi]Feb 9th & 11th 029.jpg[/attachment:1w70wuoi]

Lola and Angie
[attachment=1:1w70wuoi]Lola and Angie.jpg[/attachment:1w70wuoi]

Mia and Sweet Pea 
[attachment=0:1w70wuoi]Feb 9th & 11th 024.jpg[/attachment:1w70wuoi]


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

OMG Ground!!! I haven't seen that in forever!!!!

It reached almost 60 here today. All the goats were outside and loving it. Despite the warn weather there is still snow on the ground. :roll: 

Angie is looking good!! :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

such a cute fluff ball. day 72 today :roll: not that I am counting or anything :shades:

_pisst Lola is on day 57 hehe_


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

AND the ground is green!!

They are very pretty, and you have a great piece of property there!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Where's your ticker? :wink: :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

RunAround said:


> Where's your ticker? :wink: :slapfloor:


dont want to be to obvious about my counting just yet :shades:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Its been in the 70s here and I've been outside nearly all day everyday. I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

It has been record highs here also. I personally do NOT like it because we SSSOOOOOO Need snow. We are going to be in for another really rough summer in the pastures if we do not get some snow.

Stacy, is that green I saw in you picture? WOW I have not seen that is a while. :drool:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice pictures, we still have ice and snow on the ground in some places, yesterday was in the 60's here as well but we had storms here too and high winds!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice pics!! I think they are just the cutest things!!

It has been in the 60's and 70's here for a couple of weeks now and I am absolutely loving it! :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks guys for the nice complements. 

Yesterday it was SO WINDY. (actually at least 2 deaths were reported because of the wind, how sad). Thankfully not roofs came off or trees down in our area but there was some damage to other areas of the state and PA


Brandi I was thinking I would love to live in Alabama -- get hurricans much though? :worried:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope, no hurricane's where I live. We are in the Northwest corner of AL, so all we see off of the hurricanes is maybe a few thunderstorms :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok so how cold does it get? I have been really thinking if I could just go somewhere warm................ :sun:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

The coldest it has been here this winter is 6 degrees and it hasn't gotten that cold here in about 6 years they said. But the majority of the cold days are usually in the 30's. We don't have very many cold COLD days at all, and very little to no snow. For the past couple of weeks it has been in the 60's and 70's and has been GORGEOUS! I will put it this way... in 2007 Dixie had a little of puppies on January 4th and it was so warm here me and Lee were riding around on the 4-wheeler in short sleeves. Now we do get some days in the summer that break the 100 degrees mark, but last year we didn't have NEAR as bad of a summer as we did the year before. I really do like it here. We have a really good neighborhood here, and the land is just gorgeous. Here are a few of the pics I have of some of our land:


















































These were all taken around July in a couple of different years. The only reason there is alot of dirt in the first pic is because they were building a pond at the time and had everything torn up :wink: I will try to get some up-to-date pics sometime.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

And can I move up there? It's beautiful!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, your girls look like they want that warm weather to LAST!! And yes...it was VERY WINDY here as well...a few towns to the south and west of me lost power....and a GIANT pine tree uprooted in my sis's yard, which it thankfully came down across her dog kennels and missed the house.


Angie is so big!!! My goodness did she grow fast...and Jitterbug looks like the "oddball"...lol, she's the only black goatie there! Lola looks like a shiny copper penny in the sunlight...bet she gets brighter as she sheds out, and Sw'P looks so like the matriarch of the herd...Miss Mia is as sweet as always


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Liz - I think you got it just about right on each girl 


Brandi -- need a ranch hand? I SO want to live there -----I'm being serious!!!!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

HollowbeadRanch said:


> Here are a few of the pics I have of some of our land:


 :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL! Thanks everyone... Stacey, I am sorry I wasn't trying to steal your thread or anything  just wanted to show you what you were asking about :thumb: (I hope that's ok)



StaceyRoop said:


> Brandi -- need a ranch hand? I SO want to live there -----I'm being serious!!!!!!


 :ROFL: are you good at disbudding?? :ROFL: If we end up expanding my herd alot the end of this year, then I will definitely need some extra help. Hubby has been talking about finishing fencing the whole 50 acres here for goats (I will get some pics of the 50 acres right here this Spring... the pics I listed our of the rest of his families land a mile down the road. We have roughly 1,000 more acres down there), and is saying I can put as many on it as I want :shocked: I told him that if we went over 15 head that I would be hiring a couple of hands to work for me :greengrin: I am not even ATTEMPTING to run a large herd by myself again! Takes all the fun out of it :wink: I would really love to eventually have a herd of cattle at the back of our land and then a large goat herd on the rest with a few ranch hands to help out with everything. That is my dream :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

ME ME ME!!! *jumps up and down*


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no problem posting them here happy to see them --- yes I am good at disbudding -- Ashely showed me how to tattoo ..........and she is going to show me how to drawblood too :thumb: 

Guess what ----------its snowing :snow: yeesh!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL! I will definitely let everyone know if I start hiring hands :wink: 

Snow.... we had a little this year. That is the only bad part about AL... I was SO hoping for a white Christmas... but it just didn't work out that way :sigh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Hmmm I think me, Stacey and Crissa could be your ranch hands. :angel2: ray:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes yes YES! lol That is actually a job I'm hoping to get eventually. (until I get my OWN ranch) :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa said:


> Yes yes YES! lol That is actually a job I'm hoping to get eventually. (until I get my OWN ranch) :thumbup:


my words exactly.

I would love to be employed full or part time. Even just a couple weeks would be fun -- change things up a bit. I am currently looking into it actually


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL! Well me and my sis were pretty much the ONLY two ranch hands on our farm growing up... although I always wanted to work at one of the LARGE horse stables in Lexington, KY. But now I own my own Ranch... so that definitely works too :wink: I am really hoping that next spring I will have a few different types of animals and be able to invite all of the kids of the families on my Waiting List (and of course ANYONE on here who would like to come :wink: ) to come see all the new babies, play with them, and also do some fun activities to show them how to properly care for their animals :greengrin: 

Let me know how it works out with looking for a ranch hand job around there Stacey! The rates would be really good for future reference :wink: which of course if Allison would hurry up and move her rear down here I would have an extra set of hands :roll: :ROFL:


----------

